# How to run SWTOR without being an admin



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a laptop running Windows 7 Professional x64 and I recently installed Star Wars: The Old Republic. My laptop currently has two users on it. The first one is my account who is an administrator on the computer and the second one is my friend's account who is in the Power Users group which allows for limited administrative rights. 

My problem is that the way EA designed the launcher for the game, it cannot run from my friend's account. When you run the launcher, it requires administrative rights on start-up of the game. I know obviously one solution for this problem is to make my friend's account a member of the local administrators group but I want to try to avoid that if at all possible. 

What are my options in this case? Is there a way to run the launcher using my admin credentials saved without me having to type it in each time? (Yes i realize that isn't secure but that's just one idea I have)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
right click on the launcher (or from where you launch the game) and choose run as Administrator


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello,
> right click on the launcher (or from where you launch the game) and choose run as Administrator


I'm already aware of that but the problem is if you do that via a user in the Power Users group in windows 7, it will need an administrative login in order to proceed


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

nighthawk3001 said:


> I'm already aware of that but the problem is if you do that via a user in the Power Users group in windows 7, it will need an administrative login in order to proceed


I just realized that I didn't say my last statement correctly. What I meant is that User Access Control asks for a user login from someone who is in the local Administrators group and my friend's account is in the Power Users group.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe that you can give him administrative rights for certain files so perhaps giving him admin rights to the game directory might work.

What Operating System do you use?


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am using Windows 7 Professional 64-bit


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, navigate to the folder which SWTOR is in and right click it. Choose the "Properties" option and click the "Security" tab inside the properties box. Then click the "Advanced" button and within it, click the "Change Permissions" button. Click his name and then click the "Edit" button. Then tick all the permissions.

That should hopefully sort it all.

-Redeye


----------

